#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Новости Нингма в Москве

## Samten

22-23 июня Дост. Кенпо Пема Шераб Дордже Ринпоче дарует посвящения Пелчен Дупа - Гневный Гуру Ринпоче - главный идам Терма Лончен Нинтиг и посвящение Ченрезига Авалокитешвары - главного идама Терма Минлинг Терсар. Посвящения пройдут по адресу Пыжевский П-к дом 7, Почвенный Институт, в 14.00
Метро Полянка, Третьяковская.
Стоимость 150-200 рублей. Контактный телефон 954-81-18 Влада.

----------

